# Lucy Bounces Back - by Samster (~BBW, Eating, Rivalry, ~SWG )



## Observer (May 20, 2008)

_~BBW, Eating, Rivalry, ~SWG _- SFR's HR Director and Corporate Queen enjoy (?) their rivalry to the enjoyment of all

*Lucy Bounces Back
by Samster​*
*Prologue*

The electric security gates buzzed open and the British racing green Bentley Continental GT slowly moved forward onto the winding driveway. Wrought iron gates closed behind and the luxury car tyres crunched on the white gravel driveway. Rounding the almost ninety degree bend, Templeton Towers appeared ahead.

It was a clear night; a bright full moon lit the sky. Combined with the panoramic lighting, the mansion looked spectacular. 

At the wheel Sir Fred Richards pulled to a standstill in front of the steps leading to the entrance. He killed the motor and looked over at his young wife. Her eyes were closed.

Lucy were home.

The trophy wife just groaned. Theyd attended a party in Leeds, and Lucy had enjoyed the benefits of a never ending supply of Crystal champagne. As a result her pretty head was spinning.

Freddy, she mumbled. help me out, cos, Im shhhoooooooo drunk

Of course darling.

He opened the drivers door, ambled around the stationary Bentley and opened the passenger door. Lucy was sprawled across the seat, her long jet black hair across her face, strands of her mane covering her baby blue eyes. A soft, manicured hand reached out, her twenty two carat diamond wedding ring glittering in the moonlight.

Sir Fred took her hand and hauled her up.

Lucy wobbled on her heels, grabbing hold of her husbands shoulders for support, burying her head in his chest. She almost toppled over into him; Sir Fred reaching out to break the fall.

Careful my dear.

Arm in arm, the couple walked into the mansion. The aging millionaire supported his babelicious wife as she rocked and swayed forward in her drunken walk. He took a generous squeeze of her voluptuous derriere as they entered the entrance hall.

It was soft, squeezy and oh so delicious. In her middle thirties Lucy, ever the party girl, had started to fill out some, and Sir Fred was loving the changes. 

_Youve grown a nice chubby bottom_ he thought to himself as he took another squeeze. No doubt his trophy was starting to grow some padding. Her once model-like figure was soft with a bubble butt and a pudgy beginner belly.

You looked quite stunning tonight you know? 

She just grunted in response. Lucy was very aware of just how stunning she looked.

With Lucy drunk her husband took advantage and ran his hands around her skin tight cocktail dress. His hand rested on her plump middle and he took a squeeze. _Mmmmher tum was packed full of champagne and foodtheres going to be more there soon_

What are you doing? snorted Lucy.

Youve got a full tummy 

She groaned. Yeah, I think Im gonna throw up.

He said nothing more but just kept his hand round her middle. It was so warm, so soft, so erotic and full of so much potential.

Slowly they walked up the stairs, around the landing and into the master bedroom. Lucy kicked her £1000 Marc Jacobs designer heels across the room, wriggled her way out of her silk Versace dress, hurled it after the heels and swayed across the room. Naked she looked even more delicious; soft, sexy and with a slight wobble to her curves. 

Oh my head hurts groaned Lucy.

Seconds later she fell down onto the bed, wrapped the sheets around her and buried her head in the pillow. Sir Fred smiled indulgently, placed a kiss on her lips and headed into the en-suite bathroom. 

Hed just reached the door when his wife slurred, Frrredddddddy! Get into bed with me lover boy

The response was instant. In a shot he was clambering into bed and greedily caressing his beautiful wife. She moaned and groaned under his administrations barely understanding what he was doing to her but knowing it felt so good. 

Overall it was the perfect end to a most satisfactory binge for Lucy Richards. 

Across town in her newly built, smart, five bedroom detached home a half awake Tracey Harrison padded across the landing and back towards the master bedroom. 

Her youngest son had just had a nightmare and shed spent ten minutes assuring a terrified eight year old there really wasnt a monster under the stairs. Eventually hed been persuaded all was safe and the tired mum headed back to her bed.

What was that about? mumbled her husband as she opened the bedroom door.

Just Declan with a nightmare.

Oh.

I gave him some Ribena and hes off to sleep again.

Good.

She dropped back into the warm bed, wrapped a plump arm round her husband, snuggled up and drifted back off to sleep. Before long she was snoring softly and deep in the land of nod.

It was a peaceful, contented sleep for the chubby yummy mummy. Tracey Harrison was fat, contented and happy in middle age.


----------



## Observer (May 20, 2008)

*Chapter 1*

Midday Saturday morning and Lucys head was still hurting. Sir Fred had left for a morning round of golf and Lucy had eventually managed to haul herself out of bed and make it to the dining room. Templeton Towers had a staff of three so a full breakfast was laid out for the pampered trophy wife. Her coffee mug had been filled, a generous cheese omelette prepared and Lucy was starting to regain some kind of consciousness.

Is everything to your satisfaction Mrs Richards? queried the butler.

Yeah its fine, barked Lucy in return.

I take it the party at Harewood was enjoyable?

U-huhalthough I got totally pissed

Indeed.

The butler, Jarvis, disappeared quietly and left Lucy alone. She dug into the omelette. 

With a smug smile she rang the service bell. Moments later the butler reappeared.

Oh Jarvis purred Lucy I want some more toast and that special hangover cure.

Of course Mrs Richards.

The door closed again. Lucy ran a finger through her long hair again and continued to eat. After her champagne fuelled binge she had the munchies. 

Jarvis reappeared with a four-piece tray of toast and a glass of a strange, red coloured mixture. His patented hang over cure, passed down through generations of butlers. He set it on the table.

Thank you Jarvis, chirped Lucy as she grabbed a slice of toast, thatll be all.

Yes Mrs Richards.

Once more he disappeared and Lucy took hold of the thick mixture. On past form Jarvis potion was the best cure ever. She took a long drink of the mixture. Slowly it worked its magic.

The omelette was almost finished when her mobile phone burst into life. Lucy rolled her eyes at the caller ID  her husband. Careful not to chip a long, French manicured nail she clicked the green answer button and placed the headset to her ear.

What ho Lucy darling.

Hi Freddy.

I see youre up

Of course Im up!

Rather, yes. Not like you to lounge in bed at all is it? What time were you up?

Twelve.

Early riser as ever I see. Has Jarvis fixed you a nice breakfast?

Yeah.

Splendid! Just a reminder weve got the staff party this afternoon. I should be back from the club presently, so if you could get yourself all dolled up for the employees Id be much obliged

Lucy groaned. Shed forgotten all about the party being held for her husbands employees. It was an event she wasnt looking forward to.

Do I have to go? Im totally hung over.

Yes you do, its important. So finish your lunchummmI mean breakfast and make yourself look beautiful. Besides youll enjoy it. Theres a barbecue and a charity raffle

I cant wait, snapped Lucy sarcastically.

Now Lucy, do try and be positive, its very

She cut him off and pressed the red button. No doubt she had a long day ahead. Such was the demanding existence of a full time trophy wife.

I suppose I have to look good for the rabble, muttered Lucy as the final slice of omelette disappeared between her pouting lips. She grabbed and gobbled down the third extra slice of toast.

Meanwhile at the office of SFR Ltd the final touches for the staff party were falling into place. The ground floor had been opened up to accommodate a buffet, stage and a range of church garden party style games. There was a spin the wheel, raffle table, hammer contest and croquet course. Outside in the garden was a huge childrens bouncy castle and assault course.

In the middle, SFR Ltds glamorous HR Manager, Tracey Harrison, lackadaisically reconnoitred the scene. All appeared to be well. She sauntered over to the caterers table. Grabbing hold of one of the sausage rolls and popping it between her derma logically enhanced lips. 

Have you got the desserts? Kath asked.

Theyre at home in the fridge, but we wont need them till later.

UmmI suppose so.

With that Tracey grabbed another sausage roll and headed over to her team. Her fat bubble butt swayed from side to side inside the confines of her too tight jeans. Each butt cheek was clearly defined and testing the faded denim to its limits. The jeans were of the D&G brand and the glittering logo was slightly distorted as it squeezed around her sugar and cream curves. An over indulged little belly pooched out at the front and wobbled just slightly with each step.

Kath Mitchell was standing with the HR teams office junior, Katy, by the raffle table. Within the firm of three hundred employees they were a small team and had been tasked with setting up the event. 

Flashing her smile Tracey returned and observed Looks good doesnt it? 

Absolutely, lied Kath. Katy nodded enthusiastically.

Can yer think of anything else? mused Tracey, biting her lip and glancing round the set up once again. Self consciously she tugged her top down; trying to hide the glimpse of on show belly fat.

Nope, I think weve got it all under control responded Kath, her eyes floating down to her bosss on show plumpness.

Tracey nodded, gave up on her top and brushed her long blonde hair over her shoulder. 

Greatthen Ill head home.

Kath, the departments second manager, raised an eyebrow. Youre going home?

Of course! Im presenting the raffleIve got to look my best. Theres a photographer from the Free Press here too

Ooo have you got a new dress? chipped in Katy.

Yeah, its this awesome Dior summer dress from Selfridges. Im going to look amazing! purred Tracey. I might even get my picture in the paper.so you can look after things while Im gone Kath?

Fine.

Cheers Kath.

Kath watched as her boss headed back out of the building. It was just like Tracey Harrison to disappear right when things might get difficult. Indeed, whenever there was a crisis at work the beautiful Tracey was never anywhere to be found. In fact Tracey was better known for her over inflated salary and two hour lunches than her work ethic. But then she was company owner Sir Fred Richards favourite so she did as she pleased.

As the door closed and Tracey headed home Kath began. Right Katy, now Traceys gone lets get things set up properly.

But Tracey said everythings fine.

That comment didnt get a response. Kath would never publicly criticise her boss but, in her experience, Tracey Harrison was a complete idiot. In the space of time it took the glamorous HR Manager to make herself look beautiful Kath would have to iron out all the organisational flaws Tracey had no doubt missed.

Katy, go outside and make sure the man with the bouncy castle is next to the castle. Last time I saw him he was having a fag round the back.

Yes Kath.

Then make sure the climbing frames properly set up.

So while Katy headed outside Kath dashed over to the caterers to make sure they were ready for the first arrivals. 

Make sure youve got the first sausages done for three, explained Kath.

But Mrs Harrison told me

I dont care what she said. The first guests are going to be here at three, so make sure they can have a sausage if they want.

Yes Miss Mitchell.

Then she moved on to the man with the desserts. They werent even out on the tables. 

Where are the desserts?

At home.

Why are they at home? The first guests get here in an hour, what if they want one? Get your ass into gear and fetch them now!

But Tracey said

I dont care what she said!

She glared at the man; daring him to disobey the instruction. Eventually he complied; heading out to get the desserts. In her mind there wasa no doubt that Kath would have a busy hour ahead filling the gaps Tracey had missed.


----------



## Observer (May 20, 2008)

*Chapter 2*

The arrival of Sir Fred and Lucy Richards was like the arrival of royalty. There was a noticeable hush across the room as the employees noted his arrival. Even their screaming children seemed to respect the great mans arrival. 

Sir Fred was the sole owner of SFR Ltd and had grown it from a tiny one man band to a significant three hundred employee mini-conglomerate, restoring his noble family's depleted fortune in the process.. Many of his employees had been with him for years. He stood tall and proud, surveying the crowd, and looked the part. 

With his tanned skin, cream coloured jacket, chinos and leather sandals, the sixty-year-old Sir Fred looked every bit the successful entrepreneur. Next to him his trophy wife further reflected his success. She was younger, in her middle thirties, and strikingly beautiful.

Lucy wore a tasteful yet spectacular outfit. A huge summer hat crowned her head, a cream designer jacket pinched in round her waist and a long, snug fitting cream dress clung round her curves. A pearl necklace draped round her neck and a pair of tall, pointed heels completed the look. 

A critic would have pointed out the dress was perhaps just a little too tight. With the material taut round the seams as Lucys size twelve curves fought for space inside the size ten dress. Most men, of course, wouldnt have got that far. Lucy Richards was quite simply mouth wateringly sexy and her extra curves only added to that effect.

Jolly good turnout eh Lucy?

If you say so.

He wrapped his arms round her. As ever, Lucy my dear, you look quite amazing. Truly show stopping.

She smiled, planting a kiss on her husbands cheek. I know I do.

Sir Fred smiled. His wife was fully aware of how beautiful she was. But was she also aware of just how tight that dress fitted? 

Lets help ourselves to the buffet, then mingle, suggested Sir Fred.

Lucy just nodded. She still had the munchies after the hangover.

Slowly Sir Fred worked the room. Shaking employees and their partners hands, talking to small children and playing an almost presidential role. Standing at his side, Lucy nodded and smiled in all the right places. In truth she had no interest in her husbands minions and simply wanted to get home. Or have some of the enticing treats.

now this is Keith, our quality manager, and his wife Jayne, explained Sir Fred to Lucy.

A pleasure to meet you, she purred.

Yes, good to see you here, Keith old man

And so it went. Lucy was well practiced at the role. With a glass of fizzy wine in her hand, she sipped away and passed the time.

Outside in the car park Tracey Harrison wiggled as fast as she could in her short, pink summer dress and heels towards the entrance. Making herself look beautiful had taken longer than expected, and she was running late. Her husband Steve held her hand and her two sons, Kyle and Declan, followed a step behind. They were both dressed as the GAP kids with the most trendy hair-dos and outfits possible for a ten- and eight-year-old.

Keep up boys, gasped Tracey.

But mum

Steve how do I look? 

Great babe, returned her husband with a pat to her plump behind.

But mum, I wanted to go to Jasons to play football! wailed her eldest son, Kyle.

That whine stopped the blonde yummy mummys wiggle. She stopped, twirled round on her heels and looked her two sons in the eye. Crouching slightly, the pink material of her summer dress strained round her plump, overstuffed haunches. Her saline stuffed breasts almost popped over her low cut top and her tummy sloshed forward. Tracey snapped.

You two behave yourselves. This things important to mummy, so be good.

The two boys exchanged mischievous smiles. Both had a naughty streak a country mile wide and Tracey knew it.

Just be good for once, pleaded Tracey.

Yes mum.

She sighed, rose from her crouch, tugged on the hem of her dress and resumed her butt swaying walk towards the entrance. Traceys two sons had been fathered by her first husband, and despite her best efforts they had a lot of him in them. The blonde mum loved both to pieces but dreaded what they could do at a work party.

Those two are gonna embarrass me, whispered Tracey to her husband.

Dont worry Trace, Ill watch out for em.

Thanks.

Mum, can we go on the bouncy castle when we get in? shouted Declan.

After weve said hello to everyone.

Stepping into the party, Tracey glanced around; noting with satisfaction the big turn out. No doubt it would reflect well on her. Several male employees glanced her way and Tracey flashed her most perfect smile. Looking perfect was her number one goal at any work function and it had always worked for her.

Hi Stewart, she cooed.

Hi Tracey, good to see you!

Groups were congregating round the stalls, the barbecue was in full swing, and children were outside playing on the bouncy castle. Tracey fixed her best smile and said her hellos to a number of the employees. After a few brief words she was standing with Beth Wilson, a junior level manager. Ever the social climber, however, she kept her big brown eyes on the lookout for Sir Fred.

So when will HR review our department? queried Beth.

Ummwere getting round to it. You know were just so busy Beth I hardly have time.

Yeah, I keep calling your department and you always seem to be out.

Tracey brushed her hair over her shoulder and smiled. That was a dig at her long lunches, but then she far out ranked Beth and didnt much care what she thought. In fact the somewhat vain manager liked all the jealously.

Well you know I love my trips to the spaI think it helps me soooo much with my afternoons work. Do yer ever get chance for a nice massage or facial at lunch?

Beth was about to fire a response to that back when blondie interrupted her.

Sorry Beth, theres Sir Fredgotta dash.

Tracey grabbed her two sons by the hand and hauled them across the room towards her boss. It was essential her family look its absolute best. Steve didnt follow; he stepped into the conversation with Beth.

The advancing blonde babe wasnt missed by the Sir Fred. Hed been infatuated by her for years and knew he spoiled her. Traceys salary was more in line with a senior director than a middle manager, but he just couldnt say no to her. All his blonde office fantasy had to do was bat her eyelids, cross her legs, smile, and Sir Fred was putty in her hands. The result of this was that Tracey Harrison was possibly the most overpaid and underworked HR Manager in town.

Hi Sir Fred! chirped Tracey. Hi Lucy!

What ho Tracey,

He reached over and kissed her cheek. She smelled of sugary sweet perfume and looked every bit the blonde dolly bird. Her summer dress was pink and the neck line plunging; her huge augmented breasts heaved up and down with each breath. The dress then frilled out slightly, stopping above her knees and showing off her chubby, fake tanned legs. The pink satin material was tight round Traceys tubby tummy and hefty bubble butt. 

She also looked evermore deliciously plump. Ten years back Traceys hourglass curves had been firm, but as shed aged the corporate glamour puss had grown soft. Something Sir Fred loved.

_My oh my Tracey you are such a little porker nowall that pampering is having its effectmaybe Ill give you another pay rise and get you even softer and more comfortable_ Sir Fred was thinking.

Sir Fred smiled down at the two children, ruffling ones hair. How are you two little terrors?

Theyre having a great time, answered Tracey.

Splendid.

With another wine glass in her hand, Lucy forced a smile at Tracey. She was the closest Lucy had to a friend in the rank and file of SFR Ltd. As one who had worked with Tracey when they were both first employed at SFR, Ltd. she also knew the close, and platonic, relationship the then-married to someone ellse blonde had with her husband, so she kept Tracey sweet. 

Despite her almost room temperature IQ and fat arse, Lucy had to accept that the blonde dolly bird definitely had the ear of her husband. So Lucy said I love your dress Tracey.

Thank huni! cooed blondie. Steve got it me from Selfridges

Ooo nice, Dior or D&G?

Dior. It cost like £400.

The trophy wife tried to look impressed. She considered a dress cheap at £400.

Was it one sale?

Tracey rolled her big brown eyes. Certainly not; I never buy stuff in the sale. I think if its cheap there has to be a reason.

Absolutely, agreed Lucy.

Sir Fred smiled. He wanted a word in private with Tracey. In truth he felt of her more as his daughter than an employee. Perhaps unwise, but he loved spoiling her and wanted to check all was okay in Tracey land.

Lucy, any chance I could have a private word with Mrs Harrison here. A purely work-related matter?

I suppose so, sighed Lucy.

You can look after Kyle and Declan; they both want a hot dog, noted Tracey.

Yay! shouted the two boys.

Lucy took a deep breath and took the two boys hands. Now she was going to play child minder with her husbands office dolly birds kids. Not the most glamorous assignment. But she knew not to protest. If her sugar daddy wanted to talk business, then the rest of the world ceased to exist.

Away from the crowd, Sir Fred whispered, You look stunning, Tracey; quite the cup of blonde sugar if I say so.

She flashed her crystal white smile. Thank you, Sir Fred. You know I try my best!

Indeed.

Tracey glanced around the room; everyone could see her private conversation with the boss. That was important. The HR Manager used her close relationship with Sir Fred to get whatever she wanted in the firm. Combined with her marriage to another director this gave Tracey considerable sway around the firm; junior level employees were afraid of the blonde glamour queen, and other senior managers resented her influence.

Youll be interested to know Ive completed the purchase of the Beechcraft aircraft. I wondered if you and Steve might want to use if for a trip down to Marbella sometime?

Oooo thatd be awesome! 

Another treat from her boss never went amiss.

You know you spoil me, chirped Tracey with a wink.

Yes, but youre worth it. Besides, I thought youd like it, he said, with a pat to her plump fake tanned shoulder. Its so much better than flying commercial. In fact, after the incident at the airport, Lucy just wont do it

Ummm

Splendid event youve put on too.

Thank you, Sir Fred, I worked really hard on it.

Great turnout

The two chatted together; Sir Fred noting with satisfaction just how tubby his pampered employee was looking. She was lazily resting her hefty haunches against the wall as the stood talking. _ I bet her little legs are still getting used to carrying around all that extra weight_

She had the prettiest, most perfect face imaginable, and as shed gained weight her cheeks had grown chubby and she sported a double chin. Her arms were soft and all around the Barbie doll sported an extra layer of padding. Quite delicious indeed

I say Tracey, can I get you some of those profiteroles? They look delicious!

Ooo, yes please!

So while Sir Fred handed blondie a plate of profiteroles the other employees watched. No doubt Tracey was the owners pet, and each dearly wanted to know what was being said. Even Lucy felt a little jealous. She isnt even married to him, and that fat arsed bimbo gets more attention than I do, and Im stuck here looking after her kids 

As the event progressed Kath was dashing round making sure everything was working. The caterers needed managing, the car park was getting full, and Tracey Harrison was busy swanking around without a care in the world. Eventually she managed to grab hold of her boss.

Oh hi Kath. 

Tracey, its chaos out in the car park.

Blondie frowned. It had been fine when shed arrived.

Well then go out and sort it.

I could do with some help, gasped Kath.

Tracey smiled condescendingly; no way was she standing out in the car park. All the fumes would ruin her make-up and perfect hair. Whats more her heels were killing her already so she needed to sit down.

Dont be silly Kath! Im networking with everyone.

Kath glared at her boss as Tracey continued obliviously.

As a senior manager, everyone needs to see me mingling and chatting. Its part of my image  I am HR Manager after all. Besides, Id ruin my hair standing out there. She paused and waved dismissively, You and Katy go and sort it.

Grinding her teeth Kath snarled.

Fine.

Oh, and Kath sweetie, give me a shout when its time to give out the raffle prizes.

Of course, you couldnt miss that could you?

Nooooand make sure the man from the Free Press gets my picture.

At that, Tracey turned back into the party and resumed her conversation with the firms Finance Director. She flirted shamelessly, taking hold of his arm and working her blonde charms to the max. It was the Tracey Harrison route to self-promotion.

Outside Kath sorted the parking crisis.


----------



## Observer (May 20, 2008)

*Chapter 3*

The afternoon progressed slowly for Lucy. She was forced to endure one bland conversation after the other with SFRs many employees. All the conversations followed a familiar pattern. The nervous employee commented what a fantastic party it was, thanked her husband then introduced their family. A boring ten minute conversation then followed before Sir Fred moved on to the next minion. 

The effect was that Lucy was grateful to break away from her husband to join Tracey. She was standing watching her two spoiled brats terrorise the other kids on the bouncy castle.

Do those two ever behave themselves? Lucy inquired.

Ummmno not really, sighed Tracey, although theyre really quite sweet.

Whateverdid you see that horrible dress Mandy Sinclairs wearing?

Tracey was glad to move the conversation away from her misbehaving sons and join in the catty observations.

Yeah, its like a sack or something.

Cant she afford anything better? snorted Lucy. It looks like she got it in Asda or something.

I know, and Natalie Jepsons looking even fatter, chipped in Tracey.

Shes the size of a hippo now.

At work, whispered blondie, she spends half her time going to the vending machine. We all call her the hungry hippo.

I can see that. How can she let herself go like that?

I dunno.

The two beauties continued to sip their wine and watch the bouncy castle. Kyle and Declan appeared to be playing a game of pushing the other kids off the bouncy castle. It was a game bound to end in disaster; eventually one of the kids hit the deck hard and burst into tears. As the errant childs mother took hold, Tracey stepped forward. It was time to rein her two terrors in.

You two said youd behave, snapped Tracey from the side of the bouncy castle. Come here now!

The two boys ignored their mother and continued. Tracey glanced left to right; everybody was watching. The last thing she wanted was a scene in front of the other employees. Nothing could be allowed to tarnish her perfect image in the firm.

Kyle! Declan!

They continued to ignore her. Behind her there was a muttering.

Tracey Harrisons kids are about the worst behaved ever.

She lets them run riot.

One hit my Charlie at school.

Shocking!

Tracey felt her face flush red. Her image was everything to her, and the last thing she wanted was everybody questioning her parenting skills. Besides, even the doting yummy mummy knew her two boys were out of order.

Get down now!!! she snapped.

No! shouted Kyle.

Look, shes cant control them, whispered another employee.

Lucy sidled up to her blonde friend and said loudly, Why dont you get up there and bring them in before somebody gets hurt?

UmmmI dont like bouncy castles, whispered Tracey.

For goodness sake, Tracey, youre a total wuss. 

Im not a wuss.

Then go up on the bouncy castle and get them.

Glancing behind her once more Tracey noted the looks she was getting. Really she had no choice. The blonde MILF kicked her heels off, stepping down to her true height of 5ft 4in. For many employees it was the first time theyd seen just how short Tracey Harrison really was  normally she lived in her heels.

Taking hold of her dress Tracey took a careful step onto the wobbling castle. Then she took another step, splaying her plump arms out for balance. In such a short summer dress and with her limited athletic ability, it was a questionable move. Standing on the bouncy castle, everything started to wobble for blondie. Her soft, chubby figure jiggled with the air in the castle as she stepped forward.

You two! snarled Tracey, come here NOW!

Neither Kyle nor Declan were in the mood for doing as they were told, and jumped backwards. The sudden movement caused the castle to ripple and caught their mum unawares. Blondie flailed her arms out for balance. Then, with a high pitched squeal, Tracey Harrison toppled forward, her soft figure bouncing onto the air-filled castle and her short dress providing all standing watching a clear view of her fat butt cheeks. 

There was a collective groan. As she fell forward the overweight beauty queens juicy rump was very much on show. Her fat butt cheeks jiggled and wobbled, her tiny lace panties barely visible between them. It was a fat office ass grown from years sitting behind a desk with too many treats on hand.

She has got a fat arse, whispered one employee.

I can see that.

And to think she calls me the hungry hippo, snorted Natalie.

From the male watchers there was a more respectful silence. Traceys posterior may have been plentiful, but it was also perfectly formed, juicy, ripe and just begging to be squeezed. 

Wow! Did you see that?

Amazing!

Sprawled across the bouncing castle, Tracey tugged down on the hem of her dress and gasped. Her face was buried in the bouncy castle. Her long, perfectly straight blonde extensions were messed up around her face.

Sorry mum! rushed Kyle.

You will be!

The beached blonde tried to push herself up. With the constantly jiggling surface, the soft, out-of-shape Tracey couldnt do it. She gasped for breath as beads of sweat ran down her forehead. Her heavy make-up ran slightly and Traceys eyes bulged.

I cant get up! she panicked.

You okay mum?

I cant get up! 

Both boys knew at that moment theyd gone too far. Their mum actually looked scared. As the bouncy castle surged back and forth, she was struggling to haul herself up whilet keeping hold of her dress. Big brown eyes were bulging and she was becoming frantic.

Oh no, how am I going to get out of this?

You can crawl off mum, explained Kyle.

Whhhhaaa

You can crawl  you dont have to get up. Like this.

Tracey watched her eldest son crawl forward, and slowly she understood. Still wide-eyed, the portly blonde dolly bird struggled forward on her hands and knees. Her heaving breasts were almost spilling clean out of her low-cut top, and the pink material of her dress was taut around her bombastic body.

She was now acutely aware of the watching crowd. Lucy was laughing, and the other employees were trying not to laugh. It was a humbling experience for Mrs Perfect.

Oh my, Tracey, youre too fat to even get off a bouncy castle! laughed Lucy loudly.

How much weight do you think Tracey Harrisons put on? queried another observer.

A lot, said another.

Eventually Tracey crashed off the side of the bouncy castle in an undignified heap. She grabbed down on the hem of her dress and sat on her fat ass. Lucy was laughing, as were a number of other employees. Her face now crimson red, she tried to brush errant blonde extensions over her shoulder. Out of breath, she gasped for air.

Sorry mum! whispered Kyle again.

Tracey didnt answer. Instead, she buried her head in her hands. For a woman whose image was everything, that had been humiliating. At that exact moment she wanted the ground to swallow her up and take her away from all the critical eyes. 

Stepping closer, Lucy laughed. You looked like a beached whale Trace!

Stop it!

You seriously need to lose some of that weight

Leave me alone! pouted Tracey as she fought back the tears.


----------



## Observer (May 20, 2008)

*Chapter 4*

Sir Fred Richards watched the entire scene. His fantasy figure flailing around her bouncy castle, her juicy butt cheeks in the air and her beautifully flushed face. At the moment he once again felt an all consuming lust for the plump blonde bombshell. 

_Why does the blasted women have to be married?_ the thrice-married nobleman thought for a moment.

Then he checked out his wife Lucy. Not curvy to Traceys standard to be sure, but still now filling her dress out nicely. She was laughing, shifting her weight from one heel to another, ripples of tension running along the seams of her designer dress. Each laugh almost pushed the silk material to the explosion point. 

_Six months and you wont fit in that dressin fact how long would all that too tight silk last up on that bouncy castle?_ he thought.

With the thought of Lucy and the bouncy castle in his head, Sir Fred stepped forward towards his wife and the still seated blonde. Tracey was snapping at her two children, trying to sort out her hair whilst Lucy was still laughing at her blonde friends expense.

Behave yourself Lucy! Sir Fred intoned.

She continued to laugh.

What? Did you see that?

Indeed, yes, retorted the aging millionaire with a twinkle in his eye. Quite something if you dont mind me saying so, Mrs Harrison. Quite a show!

Tracey blushed and tugged on her extensions. It had been embarrassing more than anything else, but Sir Fred looked like hed enjoyed it.

Thanks Sir Fred. she stammered.

Shes such a little piggy she couldnt even haul herself back up, chortled Lucy cattily.

It was cos of the bouncy castle! protested blondie.

Indeed.

Everybody else managed to get up, pointed out Lucy.

Yeah Lucy, but theyre kids

And much lighter than you.

What do yer mean by that?

Face it, Trace, you really need to diet

I do not!

You do!

Sir Fred interrupted the spat. I say, Lucy, do you want to give it a go?

What?

Sir Fred smiled mischievously, then turned to the crowd of employees. He had an idea that would be both sexy and raise money for a good cause. It would also get attention off Tracey.

I say, Tracey, what charity are we raising money for today?

UmmmBluebell Wood Childrens Home.

Splendid! A good cause indeed!

With that Sir Fred took charge. Grabbing hold of his still confused wife, he headed towards the dreaded bouncy castle. Lucy stumbled behind. Her heart was thumping  she knew just how tight her dress was and didnt fancy shed fare much better than Tracey.

Pausing in front of the gathered employees, Sir Fred declared,

If youll all be so good as to donate five British pounds sterling to the Bluebell Wood cause I, Sir Fredrick Richards, will take hold of my beautiful wife and scale the heights of this perilous bouncy castle. If we stay upright for more than a minute Ill match whatever you good people donate!

The whole of SFR Ltd clapped and cheered; Tracey grabbed Lucys hat before she had chance to protest and began collecting the donations. She flashed the raven haired beauty a smug smile; now it was Lucys turn to find out the dangers of a bouncy castle.

Lucy gulped. Be careful with me Freddy!

Oh dont be silly, Lucy my dear, its a bally bouncing castle. Its filled with air. Even if I drop you its not going to hurt.

I wasnt worried about that! snapped Lucy. This dress is ratherummmits a little tight.

Indeed it is. 

He took hold of his lady, wrapping his arms round her legs and boosting her up. Sir Fred was a tall man, in good shape for his age. but knew that no doubt his trophy wife had put on some weight. He took another breath and boosted her up. Lucy squealed, kicking her bronzed, waxed legs, her pointed stiletto heels waving in the air. She squealed again as her husband took a squeeze of her copious behind.

Dont drop me! she squirmed.

Ill do my best not to. he grunted as he stepped onto the air filled castle. Dash it, Lucy, youve put some weight on.

Just a little, Lucy protested.

Sir Fred tried to focus as he struggled for balance. Lucy was so soft and creamy, her plump behind squeezie in his hand and her long black hair cascading over his face. He could smell her perfume and could feel her nervous breathing.

Be careful! stammered Lucy.

Keeping balance was rather difficult, but Sir Fred battled on. He needed to stay on his feet for at least a minute. So he took a deep breath and steeled himself.

Try and keep still Lucy! 

I am.oooo.keepingoooo still! 

You keep bally wobbling

Thatsmmm.cos Im fat 

That was the first time his wife had ever admitted shed gained some weight. Fat wasnt quite fair, but Lucy was no doubt getting that way. She was looking nervously at him, her big eyes wide and a bead of sweat running down her smooth, botoxed forehead. Her red, glossy lips were gasping for air like a goldfish.

You know I do like you even more with a little meat on the bones?

Lucy raised a perfectly pencilled eyebrow. You do?

Youve never looked more beautiful than you do today.

The trophy wife smiled at that. As her weight had climbed, Lucy had become increasingly worried her husbands roving eye would find another younger, slimmer model. 

So you like me like this?

Absolutely! In fact if I could I would want you to get as big as Tracey over there

Really?

Yes, really. 

Lucy glanced down at the crowd. The tubby blonde was laughing and cheering with the crowd. Her soft arms jiggling as she clapped. Wide hips flared out spectacularly and Lucy had to admit she could see why her husband found blondie so attractive. I could eat whatever I want

I was thinking we could have a baby too.

What?

Well I need an heir.

She felt a warm rush through her body and reached back and planted a kiss on her husbands lips. For the first time she felt totally secure in her marriage. With kids she could truly, securely be the lady of the manor.

I love you Freddy! she exclaimed, her neck and lips reaching towards his cheek.

It was a tender yet decidedly destabilising moment. Her sudden kiss caught Sir Fred off balance, and he wobbled for a moment, fighting for balance. In truth he never stood a chance. The over burdened millionaire fell backwards, his wife still in his arms. The two hung in the air for a moment before Sir Fred crashed down onto the soft bouncy castle. Moments later Lucy thudded down next to him. 

Lucys impact was accompanied by a loud ripping noise. 

Then there was a loud cheer from the crowd.

Lucys face went all the way crimson red. The buttons on her jacket had popped clean off  flying out into space and showering down on the employees of SFR. Worse still, the seams of her cream dress had finally given up the fight and ripped clean open. Two soft, quivering butt cheeks burst through. Frantically, Lucy tried to see if anybody had seen. No doubt the buttons were obvious, however shed landed on her butt, so maybe it wasnt that obvious?

I burst my dress! she wailed. 

My oh my! gasped Sir Fred, running his fingers down over her behind. Do you want to borrow my jacket?

Lucy just nodded and grabbed the jacket. Her husband was a lot taller than her, so maybe it would hide everything.

Retreating from the bouncing castle, she noticed the suppressed sniggers and smirks from the SFR staff. The bitchy part of Lucy wanted to lash out and remind them all just who she was; the painfully embarrassed part just wanted to get the heck out of Dodge. In the end, embarrassment took over and Lucy wiggled as fast as she could through the party and out to the car park. Her husbands jacket covered her exposed derriere but Lucy could feel a cold chill across her butt.

Having reached the Bentley Lucy shot her following husband an evil look.

You stupid man! she shouted, ignoring her own causative involvement.

Lucy darling, it was an accident, and you looked quite delicious.

He was smiling crookedly, moving in closer and running his hands behind the jacket. Sure enough her soft flesh was jutting out from the ripped silk. He took a generous feel.

Quite delicious indeed.

Lucy rolled her eyes. You dirty old man!

Absolutely.

At that moment Lucy realised she had her husband where she wanted him. He was totally consumed with lust, his eyes and hands devouring her like never before. Without a doubt her millionaire husband was once again putty in his hands.

You know Freddy, purred Lucy seductively, with me putting a little weight on I could do with another shopping trip at Harrods you know...

Absolutely...quite. Go down next week.

Thanks. lover boy.

Lucy kissed him deeply. It was a strange relationship mixed with love, lust and financial reward. Not the biblical ideal, but it worked for them.

I better get home and get changed.

Of course. You will be back, wont you?

Yeah.

The raven haired beauty then lowered herself down into the Bentley. She squealed as her bare butt cheeks touched the cold leather, winking at her husband as she did. Then she put on her Gucci sunglasses, closed the door and fired the powerful engine up. Sir Fred stood watching as she drove out of the car park and headed out onto the road. He shook his head.

I know Im a sucker, but dash it, shes gorgeous...

In truth everybody at the party guessed exactly what had happened. However, Lucy was, after all, the bosss wife, so nothing was said. She was allowed to make a dignified exit wearing Sir Freds jacket and not a word was said upon her return; at least not in public. Standing next to Kath, Tracey whispered,

I reckon she ripped her dress.

Well she has got a big bum.

Hah! Lucys finally getting fat!

Kath smiled wistfully.I know, I get palpations just thinking about it. 

With an eye to her bosss own plump posterior she added, Can I get you another piece of chocolate cake?

Yeahwith cream this time.

Later in the evening Tracey got to host her prize draw, with a host of photos taken by the Doncaster Free Press. Sir Fred doubled the charity contribution before Lucy re-appeared wearing, not surprisingly, a different and looser fitting dress.

As the summer evening wore on, the atmosphere lightened and the band kicked into life. Sir Fred and Lucy danced slow and close together. 

Did you mean it about a baby Freddy? whispered Lucy into his ear.

Absolutely.

With a coy smile, Lucy glanced round the room then whispered, her tongue touching his ear lobe,

Then lets get home and get working on it.

Now thats a dashed good plan!

So they said their goodbyes and headed out to the car park. They didnt even make it home. The Bentley skidded to a stop on a country lane about five miles east of Templeton Towers and the first steps towards creating an heir were taken.


----------



## Starterbelly (May 21, 2008)

Great story so far, go again! :eat2:


----------



## Raider X (May 21, 2008)

Samster, I've pasted your story so I can read away from the computer...


----------



## JimBob (May 21, 2008)

Really not digging the stereotyped British dialogue...no-one ever says 'Rather', 'What Ho', 'Jolly Good', 'Bally' or 'Dashed' unless they want to look like an idiot...so that's how your characters generally come across, as idiots...


----------



## Lardibutts (May 21, 2008)

JimBob said:


> Really not digging the stereotyped British dialogue...no-one ever says 'Rather', 'What Ho', 'Jolly Good', 'Bally' or 'Dashed' unless they want to look like an idiot...so that's how your characters generally come across, as idiots...



I thought this was a deliberate rip off of Bertie Wooster the classic English bufoon who's butler was Jeeves (as in "What Ho Jeeves!). These characters were invented by PG Wodehouse who disliked Britain and spent his writing career in the USA (except for the time when he was used by the Nazis as an anti Brit propagandist).

For my money, Samster is Dims version of the classic Brit low budget "Carry on" films. Tracy is definitely Barbara Windsor, any suggestions for who play the other roles?


----------



## samster (May 22, 2008)

What ho JimBob, I agree most of my characters are idiots and I really enjoy writing them that way. Tracey is a complete air head who despite all this has managed to do surprisingly well for herself in life. 

Sir Fred is a Yorkshire lad who read the likes of Bertie Wooster and after making himself alot of money decided that's how he should talk. So yes we are in agreement most of my characters, if not in fact all, are to various degrees idiots. 

I make no apologies for that and I guess some people find the characters funny, some find them sexy, some find them predictable and others find them very irritating. As a writer I try to fit them into all four categories.

Samster


----------



## Lardibutts (May 30, 2008)

Can't we persuade Lucy to get seriously stuck in and thoroughly outstrip her rival - the other Trophy Wife on this board?


----------



## Observer (May 30, 2008)

Unlikely - as you may have noticed Samster's characters are all moderately sized BBWs who are described elegantly with nary a disclosure of their actual weight in pounds. BS Fan's characters are more fantasy and SSBBW oriented with size being everything. I have the pleasure of working with both authors as well as yourself, but its like different worlds.


----------



## Raider X (May 30, 2008)

samster said:


> What ho JimBob, I agree most of my characters are idiots and I really enjoy writing them that way. Tracey is a complete air head who despite all this has managed to do surprisingly well for herself in life.
> 
> Sir Fred is a Yorkshire lad who read the likes of Bertie Wooster and after making himself alot of money decided that's how he should talk. So yes we are in agreement most of my characters, if not in fact all, are to various degrees idiots.
> 
> ...



Samster, they may be idiots but I like them all and they're fun to laugh at. I mean, there are times I behave like an idiot and I know some of my co-workers think I'm one too. I believe there's a little idiot in all of us and there are times, we can be able to laugh at ourselves.

Your thoughts ( and anyone else's too!)?


----------



## samster (Jun 3, 2008)

Raider X, thanks for the comments. I would certainly say I can be rather idiotic at times and many of the Tracey/ Sir Fred moments are taken from real people I know in the business world. The funny thing is a degree of idiocy seems to be important to business success. I remember a partner of a local law firm who had made multi-millions saying when we got onto the subject of why he'd been so successful. His response was:

"Oh because I was naive and stupid enough to believe it was all possible. Everybody else saw all the problems; I just sort of barrelled ahead"

Way off the topic of weight gain but kinda relevant. On the subject of Lucy she's going to be fattened up a little more but I think Lucy would far more settle in to the chubby "lady of the manor" role than mega fat. She's far too vain to let herself get too big!

Thanks for the comments,

Samster


----------



## Conundrum (Jan 26, 2009)

Samster your work is excellent. Some of the best in the genre. You've got great talent for these stories


----------

